# Attaching a photo from your computer



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2010)

I've tried without success to attach a photo from my computer but can't find the means to do it with the new software.

With the old method, you just clicked on the paper-clip icon and could browse and attach a photo, but I don't know how to do it here.

Any ideas? And apologies if this question has already been asked!


----------



## numbnuts (14 Aug 2010)

Hi I press reply go to half way down to "Attachments" click on browes you get another box pop up to your computer than look for your photos double click on photo and then upload by "attach this file" works for me


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2010)

Dayvo said:


> I've tried without success to attach a photo from my computer but can't find the means to do it with the new software.
> 
> With the old method, you just clicked on the paper-clip icon and could browse and attach a photo, but I don't know how to do it here.
> 
> Any ideas? And apologies if this question has already been asked!




Click on Browse down below the Reply Box and then attach this file. Then on the right - Add to post


----------



## potsy (14 Aug 2010)

Dayvo said:


> I've tried without success to attach a photo from my computer but can't find the means to do it with the new software.
> 
> With the old method, you just clicked on the paper-clip icon and could browse and attach a photo, but I don't know how to do it here.
> 
> Any ideas? And apologies if this question has already been asked!



When you click on reply,go down the page and there is a 'choose file' option,click this and it will open your pictures/documents.
Then attach the file.


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2010)

Snap! Numbnuts.

You have to resize it though Dave, otherwise it's too bleedin' big!


----------



## Dayvo (14 Aug 2010)

rich p said:


> Snap! Numbnuts.
> 
> You have to resize it though Dave, otherwise it's too bleedin' big!




Thanks everyone for your suggestions - I'll be giving it a try in a mo...

OK, Rich, how do I downsize?


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2010)

Drink less beer and stop nicking my biscuits.


----------



## theloafer (14 Aug 2010)

hi dayvo
there are a few free progs you can use the one i use is this.. http://www.irfanview.com/ can supple instructions if needed

larry

took a while dayvo found it.. http://www.somewhere-in-time.net/tutorial/irfanview/


----------

